# Problem mit Monitor



## eternitysoft (16. Mai 2006)

Hi also erstmal sorry wenn es die Frage schon mal gab.

Bin Neuling in Linux und habe mir gerade Suse Linux 9.2 Installiert jetzt passiert nach dem laden der Module und Geräten folgendes:

Mein Monitor zeigt mir kurz an Ungültige Frequenz und dann schaltet er sich ab.

Das gleiche Passiert wenn ich Sax2 starten will kann mir da mal jemand helfen wie und wo ich das umstellen kann mit dem Monitoreinstellungen ?

(wie gesagt grafische Oberfläsche von Sax2 geht auch nicht)
mfg
et


----------



## Sinac (16. Mai 2006)

Kannst du denn auf die Konsole umschalten?

Und BITTE: Achte auf korrekte Rechtschreibung!


----------



## eternitysoft (16. Mai 2006)

Sry war schnell geschrieben.

Also ich kann Linux als Failsafe starten und mich als Root einloggen, das geht soweit alles.

Aber wie gesagt wenn ich dann mit sax2, Sax2 starten will kommt wieder der Fehler mit der ungültigen Frequenz.


----------



## Sinac (16. Mai 2006)

Hast du mal in die Konfiguration vom X-Server reingeschaut ob da alles ok ist?


----------



## eternitysoft (16. Mai 2006)

Wenn du mir mal sagen könntest wie ich an die Config rankommen bzw mir sie anschauen kann wäre das sehr nett. (hab momentan noch nicht so ein großen Plan davon )


----------

